# information for job



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

hi everybody,
i am dr gul.i have a offer of job COMPLEJO HOSPITALARIO UNIVERSITARIO NACIONAL - JUAN CANALEJO, SPAIN.

i am a doctor want know about cost of living& about hospital.wha should be package which i should accept.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it from an agent - asking for a fee (about 1200 Euros) to pay for his services, who found your details on a job search site?

The Hospital is if I remember properly really in Galicia - but they say it's in Madrid.

If so it's a SCAM. We had this not long ago. If so don't even reply.


----------



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Is it from an agent - asking for a fee (about 1200 Euros) to pay for his services, who found your details on a job search site?
> 
> The Hospital is if I remember properly really in Galicia - but they say it's in Madrid.
> 
> If so it's a SCAM. We had this not long ago. If so don't even reply.


thanks chris.
isearched a job by internet.at this moment i dont know about angent but the hospital hr department contacted me by e mail. they posted me a offer order for me as well as for my wife(she is also doctor)what shuld i do.please help me out.i can giv e you a contact number of that hospital.
presently i am working at kuwait.
thanks once again 
dr gul


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gul said:


> thanks chris.
> isearched a job by internet.at this moment i dont know about angent but the hospital hr department contacted me by e mail. they posted me a offer order for me as well as for my wife(she is also doctor)what shuld i do.please help me out.i can giv e you a contact number of that hospital.
> presently i am working at kuwait.
> thanks once again
> dr gul


Hi there

I hope it is genuine, but just be very careful if they suddenly ask you for a placement fee or finding fee. The email address is definately the hospital, not a free account email is it? Also do you have a landline telephone number for them? 

It is very unusual for a job to be offered without an interview

Why not call the contact number yourself if it is a landline. If it is a mobile then just take care.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gul said:


> thanks chris.
> isearched a job by internet.at this moment i dont know about angent but the hospital hr department contacted me by e mail. they posted me a offer order for me as well as for my wife(she is also doctor)what shuld i do.please help me out.i can giv e you a contact number of that hospital.
> presently i am working at kuwait.
> thanks once again
> dr gul



I cannot imagine accepting a job offer from a company/hospital 
I had never been to, Have you filled out a job application form? Have you given them references? How do you know its somewhere you want to be? Have they seen your qualifications, have they met you??

You should phone the contact number you've been given and find out more - afdterall f they're about to employ you they should be expecting your call - JUST DONT PART WITH ANY MONEY COS THERE ARE SCAMS OUT THERE!!

Jo


----------



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

i filled job application form&i gave refrences as well.i will call them if i found any scam then i will not give response to them.
thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gul said:


> i filled job application form&i gave refrences as well.i will call them if i found any scam then i will not give response to them.
> thanks



Well good luck Dr. gul, I hope it works out as you wish it to


jo


----------



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

dear jojo,chris,stravinsky,
thanks for giving me nice information.i am highly thankful to all of you.now i am confident,hope i will be in spain.
thanks
dr gul kuwait


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

As Chris has already pointed out, there was another fella on here with a similar job offer, from a hospital her knew nothing about and they claimed to have found his CV on a job site and claimed the guy now had to pay them x amount of Euros (quite a bit from memory) if he wanted to accept the job offer.

When Chris did some research it turned out the Hospital was in fact in La Coruna, not in Madrid and therefore I would contact the hospital directly by phone and ask them to confirm the details of job offer.

To me, it smells and sounds very much like a scam.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr Gul - I'll make it easy. As this we've also had discussed. I wish I could find the other post, so you could compare the details.

DO YOU SPEAK FLUENT SPANISH?

If not you will NOT BE OFFERED A JOB IN A SPANISH HOSPITAL.

The Hospital you mention is the same one as before

Complejo Hospitalario Juan Canalejo - A Corua

The hospital is in La Coruña. 

If the telephone given does NOT begin with a 9 but rather begins with a 6 it is a mobile phone number. The other person who asked gave us an address of Ciempozuelos, Madrid. This is 650kms away from the hospital.

I seriously believe it is a hoax.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've found that post Chris "validilty job offer spain!"


----------



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Dr Gul - I'll make it easy. As this we've also had discussed. I wish I could find the other post, so you could compare the details.
> 
> DO YOU SPEAK FLUENT SPANISH?
> 
> ...


dear chris
i will give you the phone numbers
COMPLEJO HOSPITALARIO UNIVERSITARIO NACIONAL - JUAN CANALEJO, SPAIN.phone0034634227665,recuirtment enquiry phone00447035926724,fax0034917905439.
waitig for your answer
thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gul said:


> dear chris
> i will give you the phone numbers
> COMPLEJO HOSPITALARIO UNIVERSITARIO NACIONAL - JUAN CANALEJO, SPAIN.phone0034634227665,recuirtment enquiry phone00447035926724,fax0034917905439.
> waitig for your answer
> thanks


Heres the address from the "hoax" post

Complejo Hospitalario Universitario Nacional 
Juan Canalejo
Avda. San Juan de Dios, No. 21, 
Ciempozuelos, MADRID, 28350 Spain.
Tel: +34 634 227 665 

Familiar?????


----------



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Heres the address from the "hoax" post
> 
> Complejo Hospitalario Universitario Nacional
> Juan Canalejo
> ...


dear jojo
finally it is a fraud to trap people.
thanks GOD! I was thinking to resign from kuwait.
thanks:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Power of Internet forums eh?


----------



## gul (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks
i am not discouraged but due to your nice informations i am thankful to you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gul said:


> thanks
> i am not discouraged but due to your nice informations i am thankful to you


Maybe you ought to apply to some hospitals direct and then set up some interviews and come here for a week?

As Chris says it might be difficult not speaking Spanish, but who knows?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done Jo!

I am next week going to call them btw!


----------



## achillesmd (Oct 8, 2008)

*Complejo hospitalario universitario nacional - juan canalejo, spain.(419 scam)*

Hello guys.

This was sent to me. I found it all too good to be true. If not for my inquisitive attitude, I would have fallen victim to these crooks. Just would like to share the details. More power to the people behind this site and to other sites combating these unconsciencious criminals.

-dr. aruni

NOTE: i already posted this in in another site in Job and Employment Offers forum
_________________________________________________________________

On Mon, 6/10/08, CHUN-Juan Canalejo Recruitment wrote:

> From: CHUN-Juan Canalejo Recruitment 
> Subject: Entry Visa / Work Permit Process - Contact Home Office Dept
> To: "-------------" 
> Date: Monday, 6 October, 2008, 6:54 PM
> Dear Dr. ______________,
> 
> We acknowledged receipt of your email confirmation and
> acceptance of the Appointment Contract in joining Complejo
> Hospitalario Universitario Nacional - Juan Canalejo as your
> experience and qualifications have been found suitable and
> approved you to work with us.
> 
> Therefore, in procuring your Valid legal travelling papers
> as to be safe with the authorities herein Spain both in your
> place of work and residence, you are required to process
> your visa / work permit only with accredited Home Office
> Department here in Spain where all employees visa / work
> permit papers acquisition are facilitated, and as we are
> having a contract agreement with them for the easiest
> acquisition of employee's necessary valid travelling
> documents.
> 
> Find below the full contact information of the Home Office
> Department for the process of your visa/work permit
> requirements, kindly contact them directly through email
> with copy of your Appointment Contract and cv:
> 
> Attn: Mr. Alexandre Carlos
> Visa / Work Permit Section
> EU Home Office Department
> Camino Moncada 92,
> Bajo 046025, Spain.
> Tel/Fax: 0034-647-156-252
> Direct Dial Enquiries: +44-704-575-9179
> Email:
> 
> Note: We have forwarded the hard copy of your Appointment
> Contract to the Home Office Department for their reference,
> while You should keep us informed with the processes as your
> offered job is only guaranteed subject to processing your
> travelling papers ascertaining that you are joining Complejo
> Hospitalario Universitario Nacional - Juan Canalejo.
> 
> We reconfirm that prior to your visit all expenses you
> incure on your travelling documents procession will be
> reimburse to you altogether with your one month advance
> salary, Air fare Ticket and travelling allowances on
> submission to us your expenses report for our reference and
> account record.
> 
> Thanking you and we remain at your disposal. While we look
> forward to your prompt response.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Hassan Ali / H R Manager
> Complejo Hospitalario Universitario Nacional - Juan
> Canalejo.


----------



## J.O.N. (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

Do your due diligence. This sounds a bit unreal to me. Juan Canalejo is the top hospital in A
Coruna, positions there are not easy to come by, and certainly not without having to jump thru quite a few hoops. My mother is a Spaniard who returned to Coruna after many years in the States and she could not get in Juan Canalejo, even though she holds a very rare sub-speciality that is very much in need. 

The truth of the matter is that jobs there tend to depend on how well connected you are with the Xunta as opposed to actual medical necessity. It’s sad to say, but if you don’t have the right “enchufe” odds are that an offer would not have come so easily.

Best of luck,
J.O.N.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What fails to amaze me is that anyone could believe this scam. Surely to get a job or position in a hospital you must have applied and been for an interview????????? 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Has nobody noted out that this hospital in Spain has a UK mobile number? 0044 7......

SCAM - glad nobody lost anything other than time and trouble ...THIS TIME.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> What fails to amaze me is that anyone could believe this scam. Surely to get a job or position in a hospital you must have applied and been for an interview????????? Jo


Not always - I've a mate in the UK who's been sent a contract by post from Canada without going - admittedly NOT a hospital.

Steve the numbers change - this one was a UK mobile - before was a Spanish Mobile.

The SCAM seems to be aimed at folk whose prime language IS NOT English. Also NOT EU. I knew a NZ dentist who obtained work in Saudi without an interview. All he had to do was fax the diplomas etc across. It is 20 years ago - OK!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> What fails to amaze me is that anyone could believe this scam. Surely to get a job or position in a hospital you must have applied and been for an interview?????????
> 
> Jo


I agree 150% or maybe just 100% this time - lol 

Oh and to anyone whose first name or surname begins or ends in a letter other than Q, X or Z ....you still have time to enter the big prize superdraw that could completely change your life. You may even be able to quit work and live like royalty on the Costa del Sol. To enter simply send a personal cheque to the value of 50 Euros, made payable to cash and I will pop round and gladly exchange it for your lucky number in the superdraw -


----------

